
Fears Google Hire could allow employers to see your entire search history - 67726e
http://www.news.com.au/technology/online/social/fears-google-hire-could-allow-employers-to-see-your-entire-search-history/news-story/1ce077a29144dfa286e503c359c96c2f
======
moonka
I didn't see in the article any reason to believe Google is planning to attach
your search history to this service, did I miss it?

~~~
cholantesh
It's sourcing the Sun, who are probably editorializing quite a bit.

------
codesternews
I always wonder if a person is giving interview @ google Do google see his
search history before hiring him or check its google mail etc? Does any news
out there about this.

~~~
zulln
The potential damage if something like that was leaked is most likely not
worth the gain from it.

------
FreedomToCreate
If people purely judged each other on what they googled...no one will ever get
hired.

------
ghughes
Whose fears, exactly? This is tabloid nonsense.

